

Thought Ocean offers a solution to the community degredation / dilution problem - tprice7
http://www.thoughtocean.com/what/dilution

======
tprice7
also see: <http://www.thoughtocean.com/what/biggeridea>

------
wmf
So basically Advogato 2.0?

~~~
tprice7
This is the first I've heard of Advogato. They are similar to Thought Ocean in
that they also use a trust metric. The algorithm looks quite different though.
It will take me some time to learn about the algorithm and compare it to
Thought Ocean's.

